
Ask HN: How does one fund a cryptocurrency non-profit startup? - quotz
If we skip the ICOs and Presales and all that, how else can a crypto startup be funded ?
======
miguelrochefort
Bootstrapping.

~~~
quotz
As in put in my savings into the biz and work on the side?

~~~
miguelrochefort
Yes.

